# Biewer Terrier or Biewer Yorkies



## pammy4501

I have seen this breed listed on a couple of other forums. I don't know what it is? They are not listed on the AKC list of registered breeds. The pictures are cute, like a maltese/yorkie mix. What is the differece between this and any other mixed breed, like a Morkie?


----------



## Starsmom

pammy4501 said:


> I have seen this breed listed on a couple of other forums. I don't know what it is? They are not listed on the AKC list of registered breeds. The pictures are cute, like a maltese/yorkie mix. What is the differece between this and any other mixed breed, like a Morkie?


Here you go Pam...

Biewer​*(Biewer Terrier) (Biewer a'la Pom Pon) (Biewer Yorkie) (Biewer Yorkshire) (Biewer Yorkie Terrier)*​





*Biewer - Forever and Ever "My Insatiable Love" - Courtesy of Kennel "My Insatiable Love"*.​ 
*Pronunciation*​ 

-*Description*​



*The Biewer is that of a long-haired toy terrier whose hair hangs evenly and quite straight down the side of the body, and from the base of the skull to the end of the tail. The animal should be very compact and neat. the tail should be carried up. The outlines should give the impression of the powerful and well proportioned body. The hair on the body has a length ¾ down the sides of the dog, or long enough to reach the ground, and is absolutely straight (not wooly), shiny like silk and of fine silky texture, without an undercoat. Coloring of the coat of the trunk and the head piece are as follows; rather white or blue-white broken or closely blue absolutely, or black, without brown coloring. Hair on the breast, pure white on the belly, and the legs. The head with white-blue-gold, symmetrical colored.**Temperament*​

*Biewers seem oblivious of their small size. They are very eager for adventure. This little dog is highly energetic, brave, loyal and clever. With owners who take the time to understand how to treat a small dog, the Biewer is a wonderful companion! Affectionate with their master, but if humans are not this dog's pack leader, they can become suspicious of strangers and aggressive to strange dogs and small animals. They can also become yappy, as the dog does their best to tell you what THEY want YOU to do. They have a true terrier heritage and need someone who understands how to be their leader. They are often only recommended for older, considerate children, simply because they are so small, most people allow them to get away with behaviors no dog should display. This changes the dogs temperament, as the dog starts to take over the house (Small Dog Syndrome). Biewers who become demanding and dependant appearing to need a lot of human attention and/or developing jealous behaviors, snapping if surprised, frightened or over-teased, have owners who need to rethink how they are treating the dog. Owners who do not instinctually meet the dogs needs can also find them to become over-protective, and become neurotic. Biewers are easy to train, although they can sometimes be stubborn if owners do not give the dog proper boundaries.* *They can be difficult to housebreak. The Biewer is an excellent watchdog. When owners display pack leadership to the Biewer, they are very sweet and loving and can be trusted with children. The problems only arise when owners, because of the dogs cute little size, allow them to take over the house. The human will not even realize it, however know, if you have any of the negative behaviors listed above, it's time to look into your pack leader skills. These are truly sweet little dogs who need owners who understand how to give them gentle leadership. If you own a Biewer who does not display any of the negative behaviors, high five for being a good pack leader!*
*Height, Weight*​*Height - Up to 8.5 inches (22 cm.)*
*Weight - 7 pounds (3.1 kg.)*
*Note: According to the BCTA the Biewer does not have a height limit in the standard. It has a weight and proportion requirement.*
*Health Problems*​ 

*The Biewer Terrier tends to have a more sensitive stomach, but with a good diet and controlled treat distribution, they do well.**Living Conditions*​



*The **Biewer** can live in an apartment if it gets enough exercise. They are fairly active indoors and will do okay without a yard.**Exercise*​



*These are active little dogs, who need a daily walk. Play will take care of a lot of their exercise needs, however, as with all breeds, it will not fulfill their primal instinct to walk. Dogs who do not get to go on daily walks are more likely to display behavior problems. If your **Biewer** zooms around the house like a speeding bullet, it is a sign that he needs to go on more/longer walks where he is made to heel beside or behind the human. Remember, in a dogs mind, the leader leads the way. They will also enjoy a good romp in a safe open area off lead, such as a large fenced in yard.**Life Expectancy*​

*About 12-15 years*​*Grooming*​*As a companion most owners prefer to have this breed in a "perpetual puppy cut". A bath at home about every two to three weeks will maintain a healthy coat, if it is combed out with a wire comb once a week. Show Coat: The Biewer will develop a coat that reaches the ground. Some breeders rap the coat to produce a very impressive elegant floor length coat for the show ring. Their coat is very similar to human hair but, it is not suggested to use people shampoo as dogs have a different ph than humans. Using people shampoo can result in dry, itchy, flaking and sometimes allergic reactions in their skin. It is best to always brush the Biewer that has been sprayed with a light mixture of conditioner and water. Never brush a Biewer Terrier when it is completely as it may damage the coat. Ears should stand erect as young puppies. To keep them erect they must be trimmed every few weeks. By beginning about 1/3 of the way down from the top of the ear, carefully snip or shave, with a Trimmer Finisher, the hair from the inner and outer ear surfaces.*
*Origin*​*The Biewer Yorkie was originally a piebald genetic recessive gene occurrence from 2 Yorkshire Terriers. It originated in Germany on January 20, 1984 from a breeding by Gertrud and Werner Biewer's Yorkshire Terriers. In this particular litter they produced a piebald Yorkie puppy from a genetic recessive gene. This piebald puppy's registered name was Schneefloeckchen von Friedheck ( Snowflake) Sire: Darling von Friedheck a FCI World Junior Champion in Dortmund in 1981 Dam: Fru-Fru von Friedheck a FCI World Junior Championess in Dortmund in 1981. Gertrud and Werner Biewer found this puppy to be quite beautiful and began a selective breeding process to produce more piebald puppies. Gertrud and Werner Biewer named these Yorkies with white markings "Biewer Yorkshire Terrier a la Pom Pon". It was from these breedings the Biewer Yorkie was developed. The breed was officially recognized in 1989 by the ACH ( allgemeiner Club der Hundefreunde Deutschland - ACH e. V ). *
*Today Yorkshire Terriers and Biewers are considered two different breeds. Against the wishes of some of the Biewer clubs, some American breeders are importing Biewers and crossing them with the Yorkshire Terriers and calling them Biewer Yorkies. The clubs state, "Breeding back to the Yorkie is a big no no, as purebred is NOT achieved by breeding with another breed." *
*A hybrid breeder, who mixes the Biewer and the Yorkie states, "There can be Biewer and Yorkshire color puppies in a single litter, but only in the F2 Generation. In the F1 generation; if you breed a Biewer and a Yorkshire , you get only Yorkshire color puppies (black and tan). If you keep a puppy and breed this again to a true Biewer (3 generation Biewer) you will get Biewer and Yorkshire puppies. If you keep again a puppy no matter if Yorkie color or Biewer; and breed this again to a Biewer you get only Biewer puppies." Find out more about multi-generation crosses.* 
*The BTCA states they *were involved in a 2 year study with the geneticists at Mars Veterinary and were able to determine that the Biewer Terrier is now a distinct breed of its own and not a Tri colored Yorkshire Terrier. *The BTCA has changed the Biewer's written standard and also it's original name to the Biewer Terrier. The BTCA, Inc. has the only accepted revised standard signed by Mrs. Biewer. *The revised standard allows for undocked tails and black in the coats. Any other standard being used was not developed with the aide of Mrs. Biewer. It is said that Mrs. Biewer agrees with the Biewer Terrier name and not the Biewer a la Pom Pon. She said the dog is a Terrier and Terrier has to stay in the name. The a la Pom Pon was added for fun and means nothing. *Some breeders disagree with these changes, stating that is not the breed's name. The Biewer Yorkshire ala Pom Pon is also called the Biewer or Biewer Yorkie.*
*Group*​ 

*Toy/Companion**Recognition*​

*BBCA, BTCA, CBC, BBCC, BYTNC, ABC, GERMANY, IABCA, RARITIES, and NCA, APRI, ACR, BYA, WRV, DRA, ACHC, IDCR *


----------



## LJSquishy

I absolutely LOVE the look of the Biewer Yorkies, but as you discovered they are not an AKC recognized breed and until (or if, ever) AKC recognizes them as an individual breed I will not support breeding of them.

I don't know a whole lot about them, other than they are indeed Yorkies, and I believe the coloring comes from breeding two dogs with a diluted recessive gene, or something along those lines. I think they are so beautiful and I do hope someday AKC recognizes them! I wonder if they have any special health problems due to the diluted color breeding??


----------



## Cosy

I had heard there was LS in some of the lines in Germany so you have to be extremely careful when buying. Personally, I prefer the yorkie look to the Biewer.


----------



## The A Team

I have always loved the look of these dogs - the coloring is so pretty and unusual! Although, personally, I like the baby faced pups over the longer muzzled ones. ....Just my opinion.


----------



## suzimalteselover

LJSquishy said:


> I absolutely LOVE the look of the Biewer Yorkies, but as you discovered they are not an AKC recognized breed and until (or if, ever) AKC recognizes them as an individual breed I will not support breeding of them.
> 
> I don't know a whole lot about them, other than they are indeed Yorkies, and I believe the coloring comes from breeding two dogs with a diluted recessive gene, or something along those lines. I think they are so beautiful and I do hope someday AKC recognizes them! I wonder if they have any special health problems due to the diluted color breeding??


I think they are beautiful. I think they are getting more and more popular. I see them more and more. Interesting thread, as, I didn't know anything about them either and was confused. I'm shocked. I didn't know they weren't recognized by AKC.


----------



## Ladysmom

suzimalteselover said:


> I think they are beautiful. I think they are getting more and more popular. I see them more and more. Interesting thread, as, I didn't know anything about them either and was confused. I'm shocked. I didn't know they weren't recognized by AKC.


They are getting more popular with greeders, too. :angry:

Backyard breeders have jumped on the Biewer bandwagon since Biewers are in demand and charge outrageous prices for them - $3,000 and up is common.

There are a couple of clubs here in the US that are constantly fighting amongst themselves.

Biewer Breed Club of America

index

I seriously doubt they will ever be recognized as a breed as a result.


----------



## pammy4501

There is also the MiKi which appears to be a cross between a Papillion, Maltese and Japanese Chin. I have seen both of these breeds mentioned on a couple of other popular small dog forums as if they are an accepted breed of dog. Neither is mentioned anywhere on the AKC website.

It just looks to me like people trying to pass off mixed breed dogs as some kind of rare purebred dogs.


----------



## maltlovereileen

This whole accepted breed thing is a bit confusing to me...who determines when a breed is recognized? Is it a numbers thing? Afterall, don't many of them result somewhere along the line from a mixing of breeds? "Some dog breeds, such as Saluki[11] or New Guinea Singing Dogs , have been bred for thousands of years. Some working dog breeds such as German Shepherd or Labrador Retriever'[are more recent. (from Widipedia) "*Dog breeds* are groups of *closely related and visibly similar domestic **dogs*, which are all of the subspecies _Canis lupus familiaris_, having characteristic traits that are selected and maintained by humans, bred from a known foundation stock" (forgot the site this came from). So if these little guys are showing up more and more always looking the same standard, there is a chance that they could get recognized one day, I'm thinking... wonder why they aren't just called parti colored yorkies? *Disclaimer: I am just musing outloud : know bupkiss about breeding*


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

pammy4501 said:


> There is also the MiKi which appears to be a cross between a Papillion, Maltese and Japanese Chin. I have seen both of these breeds mentioned on a couple of other popular small dog forums as if they are an accepted breed of dog. Neither is mentioned anywhere on the AKC website.
> 
> It just looks to me like people trying to pass off mixed breed dogs as some kind of rare purebred dogs.


I went to a "Rare Breed" dog show about 10 yrs. ago and saw Miki's. The ones I saw there were very tiny--too tiny for me. Since they didn't have a "standard" at that time, I don't know what they look like now. They were cute.

The Biewer is awfully cute! Will it ever make it to AKC, possible I guess. Many of our present AKC breeds were "designer" pets at one time. That doesn't mean I agree with all this mixing, but it is a fact.


----------



## Ladysmom

maltlovereileen said:


> This whole accepted breed thing is a bit confusing to me...who determines when a breed is recognized? Is it a numbers thing? Afterall, don't many of them result somewhere along the line from a mixing of breeds? "Some dog breeds, such as Saluki[11] or New Guinea Singing Dogs , have been bred for thousands of years. Some working dog breeds such as German Shepherd or Labrador Retriever'[are more recent. (from Widipedia) "*Dog breeds* are groups of *closely related and visibly similar domestic **dogs*, which are all of the subspecies _Canis lupus familiaris_, having characteristic traits that are selected and maintained by humans, bred from a known foundation stock" (forgot the site this came from). So if these little guys are showing up more and more always looking the same standard, there is a chance that they could get recognized one day, I'm thinking... wonder why they aren't just called parti colored yorkies? *Disclaimer: I am just musing outloud : know bupkiss about breeding*



That is the ongoing (and very heated!) debate on the Yorkie forum I belong to ...whether or not Biewers are really parti colored Yorkies or a separate breed. Parti Yorkies are Yorkshire terriers and can be registered with the AKC, but the color is a fault and they cannot be shown.

Of course, it doesn't stop greeders from deliberately breeding them, calling them "rare" and charging more for them!

I have seen some adorable parti Yorkies, but I can't condone breeders deliberately breeding for a color fault in any breed.

They have even started their own club!

Colorful Yorkshire Terrier Club


----------



## myfairlacy

pammy4501 said:


> I have seen this breed listed on a couple of other forums. I don't know what it is? They are not listed on the AKC list of registered breeds. The pictures are cute, like a maltese/yorkie mix. What is the differece between this and any other mixed breed, like a Morkie?


There is a controversy among the Biewer clubs in America...one club calls them Biewer Terriers and claims they are a seperate breed than the Yorkshire Terrier but can not tell you exactly what they were developed from. The other club calls them Biewer Yorkshire Terriers a la pom pom and says they are a color variety of the Yorkshire Terrier...basically a parti yorkie that originated in Germany. 

If they are a parti yorkie or color variety of the yorkie, they will never be allowed to be shown in AKC. AKC won't allow a new breed based on color difference alone, and the Yorkshire Terrier Club of America (YTCA) won't allow anything but blue & gold yorkies to be shown. However, if the Biewer Terrier club members succeed in recognizing them as a seperate breed, it could be possible that one day they are AKC registered. They are close to becoming UKC recognized right now and there are currently show venues that they can be shown in such as IABCA. 

I have friends that show and breed Biewers. They DO breed true and consistant unlike the Miki which in my opinion is NOT conistant. Biewers look just like a tri-colored Yorkshire Terrier and basically have the same standard except when it comes to color. They have the same health issues that the Yorkshire Terriers have, but to my knowledge there are no additional health issues due to the color variety.



The A Team said:


> I have always loved the look of these dogs - the coloring is so pretty and unusual! Although, personally, I like the baby faced pups over the longer muzzled ones. ....Just my opinion.


Yorkshire Terriers and Biewers are toy terriers. The standard calls for their muzzle to be "moderate" and it is against YTCA code of ethics to use advertising terms such as "doll-faced" and such. You will see longer and shorter muzzles, softer muzzles, and more terrier like muzzles within the yorkies but they should not have an overly squishy face. That is not correct. I like a cute, pretty, soft expression over a more extreme terrier face but do not like an overly short muzzle on the Yorkie. 

With Maltese, the trend has been toward more extreme short muzzles and wideset eyes and it is more commonly seen with Maltese now, but it is not common to see such short muzzles in the Yorkie ring. Yes, people are breeding for somewhat shorter cuter muzzles (which I like) but no one is trying to breed extreme faces with yorkies like many are doing with the maltese. You certainly don't see the extreme wide-set eyes that we're seeing with many Maltese now. Yorkies are a toy terrier and their head and expression should reflect such


----------



## Starsmom

In case anyone missed the Origin in post #2...

*Origin*

*The Biewer Yorkie was originally a piebald genetic recessive gene occurrence from 2 Yorkshire Terriers. It originated in Germany on January 20, 1984 from a breeding by Gertrud and Werner Biewer's Yorkshire Terriers. In this particular litter they produced a piebald Yorkie puppy from a genetic recessive gene. This piebald puppy's registered name was Schneefloeckchen von Friedheck ( Snowflake) Sire: Darling von Friedheck a FCI World Junior Champion in Dortmund in 1981 Dam: Fru-Fru von Friedheck a FCI World Junior Championess in Dortmund in 1981. Gertrud and Werner Biewer found this puppy to be quite beautiful and began a selective breeding process to produce more piebald puppies. Gertrud and Werner Biewer named these Yorkies with white markings "Biewer Yorkshire Terrier a la Pom Pon". It was from these breedings the Biewer Yorkie was developed. The breed was officially recognized in 1989 by the ACH ( allgemeiner Club der Hundefreunde Deutschland - ACH e. V ). *
*Today Yorkshire Terriers and Biewers are considered two different breeds. Against the wishes of some of the Biewer clubs, some American breeders are importing Biewers and crossing them with the Yorkshire Terriers and calling them Biewer Yorkies. The clubs state, "Breeding back to the Yorkie is a big no no, as purebred is NOT achieved by breeding with another breed." *
*A hybrid breeder, who mixes the Biewer and the Yorkie states, "There can be Biewer and Yorkshire color puppies in a single litter, but only in the F2 Generation. In the F1 generation; if you breed a Biewer and a Yorkshire , you get only Yorkshire color puppies (black and tan). If you keep a puppy and breed this again to a true Biewer (3 generation Biewer) you will get Biewer and Yorkshire puppies. If you keep again a puppy no matter if Yorkie color or Biewer; and breed this again to a Biewer you get only Biewer puppies." Find out more about multi-generation crosses.* 
*The BTCA states they *were involved in a 2 year study with the geneticists at Mars Veterinary and were able to determine that the Biewer Terrier is now a distinct breed of its own and not a Tri colored Yorkshire Terrier. *The BTCA has changed the Biewer's written standard and also it's original name to the Biewer Terrier. The BTCA, Inc. has the only accepted revised standard signed by Mrs. Biewer. *The revised standard allows for undocked tails and black in the coats. Any other standard being used was not developed with the aide of Mrs. Biewer. It is said that Mrs. Biewer agrees with the Biewer Terrier name and not the Biewer a la Pom Pon. She said the dog is a Terrier and Terrier has to stay in the name. The a la Pom Pon was added for fun and means nothing. *Some breeders disagree with these changes, stating that is not the breed's name. The Biewer Yorkshire ala Pom Pon is also called the Biewer or Biewer Yorkie.*


----------



## The A Team

myfairlacy said:


> Yorkshire Terriers and Biewers are toy terriers. The standard calls for their muzzle to be "moderate" and it is against YTCA code of ethics to use advertising terms such as "doll-faced" and such. You will see longer and shorter muzzles, softer muzzles, and more terrier like muzzles within the yorkies but they should not have an overly squishy face. That is not correct. I like a cute, pretty, soft expression over a more extreme terrier face but do not like an overly short muzzle on the Yorkie.
> 
> With Maltese, the trend has been toward more extreme short muzzles and wideset eyes and it is more commonly seen with Maltese now, but it is not common to see such short muzzles in the Yorkie ring. Yes, people are breeding for somewhat shorter cuter muzzles (which I like) but no one is trying to breed extreme faces with yorkies like many are doing with the maltese. You certainly don't see the extreme wide-set eyes that we're seeing with many Maltese now. Yorkies are a toy terrier and their head and expression should reflect such


 
I may not be up on the Yorkshire standard on muzzles, but i was speaking purely on my personal preference. Maybe I could have described it a bit more clearly. It's not a smooshy face I like it's a shorter muzzle with a rounder tip. (?) oh gosh i'm bad at descriptions! My Tink is cute but his nose is long and pointy - I love Levi Pocket's face, he is my friend's yorkie...he's a little guy with a little face - by no means smooshy - but all in proportion.

I've see pictures of Biewers that I thought were adorable, and then I've seen pictures that I really didn't care for the look.


----------



## pammy4501

myfairlacy said:


> There is a controversy among the Biewer clubs in America...one club calls them Biewer Terriers and claims they are a seperate breed than the Yorkshire Terrier but can not tell you exactly what they were developed from. The other club calls them Biewer Yorkshire Terriers a la pom pom and says they are a color variety of the Yorkshire Terrier...basically a parti yorkie that originated in Germany.
> 
> If they are a parti yorkie or color variety of the yorkie, they will never be allowed to be shown in AKC. AKC won't allow a new breed based on color difference alone, and the Yorkshire Terrier Club of America (YTCA) won't allow anything but blue & gold yorkies to be shown. However, if the Biewer Terrier club members succeed in recognizing them as a seperate breed, it could be possible that one day they are AKC registered. They are close to becoming UKC recognized right now and there are currently show venues that they can be shown in such as IABCA.
> 
> I have friends that show and breed Biewers. They DO breed true and consistant unlike the Miki which in my opinion is NOT conistant. Biewers look just like a tri-colored Yorkshire Terrier and basically have the same standard except when it comes to color. They have the same health issues that the Yorkshire Terriers have, but to my knowledge there are no additional health issues due to the color variety.
> 
> 
> 
> Yorkshire Terriers and Biewers are toy terriers. The standard calls for their muzzle to be "moderate" and it is against YTCA code of ethics to use advertising terms such as "doll-faced" and such. You will see longer and shorIter muzzles, softer muzzles, and more terrier like muzzles within the yorkies but they should not have an overly squishy face. That is not correct. I like a cute, pretty, soft expression over a more extreme terrier face but do not like an overly short muzzle on the Yorkie.
> 
> With Maltese, the trend has been toward more extreme short muzzles and wideset eyes and it is more commonly seen with Maltese now, but it is not common to see such short muzzles in the Yorkie ring. Yes, people are breeding for somewhat shorter cuter muzzles (which I like) but no one is trying to breed extreme faces with yorkies like many are doing with the maltese. You certainly don't see the extreme wide-set eyes that we're seeing with many Maltese now. Yorkies are a toy terrier and their head and expression should reflect such


 I personally do not prefer the extreme wide set eyes and short muzzle on a Maltese. Some are starting to look a little strange. I have seen some eyes that do not seem to be pointing in the same direction, giving a wall eyed expression. I do not like to see any breeding that favors any extreme looks. Too many problems arise as a result.


----------



## maltlovereileen

Are parti colors in other breeds (shelties for example) considered a breed fault as well? If so, I wonder why?


----------



## myfairlacy

The A Team said:


> I may not be up on the Yorkshire standard on muzzles, but i was speaking purely on my personal preference. Maybe I could have described it a bit more clearly. It's not a smooshy face I like it's a shorter muzzle with a rounder tip. (?) oh gosh i'm bad at descriptions! My Tink is cute but his nose is long and pointy - I love Levi Pocket's face, he is my friend's yorkie...he's a little guy with a little face - by no means smooshy - but all in proportion.
> 
> I've see pictures of Biewers that I thought were adorable, and then I've seen pictures that I really didn't care for the look.


Tink would have what is called a traditional terrier muzzle. This is more wedge-shaped (or pointy)...more similar to a Silky Terrier's muzzle. The Biewer's photo posted in Post 2 shows a moderate soft muzzle...a soft muzzle is more rounded/wider than pointy so it gives a softer expression. You'll see tradtional terrier faces and softer, shorter muzzles in the ring..and there are judges who usually have a preference for one or the other. I myself am looking for a moderate, soft muzzle in my next yorkie since I prefer that look. I just wanted to state that I haven't seen many yorkies with a really short muzzle like I have with maltese.


----------



## Ladysmom

pammy4501 said:


> I personally do not prefer the extreme wide set eyes and short muzzle on a Maltese. Some are starting to look a little strange. I have seen some eyes that do not seem to be pointing in the same direction, giving a wall eyed expression. I do not like to see any breeding that favors any extreme looks. Too many problems arise as a result.



I agree. I love the face on your Truffles and Sher's Claire. Perfect IMO.


----------



## Ladysmom

maltlovereileen said:


> Are parti colors in other breeds (shelties for example) considered a breed fault as well? If so, I wonder why?


I don't know about Shelties, but parti Poodles are disqualified from showing, too.


----------



## myfairlacy

maltlovereileen said:


> Are parti colors in other breeds (shelties for example) considered a breed fault as well? If so, I wonder why?


I've never seen a parti sheltie. I've seen piebald dachshunds, parti poodles and parti schnauzers and I believe that they are all considered color faults and can't be shown. I don't know enough about the other breeds to know if any health issues come with the parti/piebald gene. With yorkies, some have expressed concern with health issues following the parti gene but there has been no evidence to back this up...they are more so disqualified because those that govern the Yorkshire Terrier standard don't want the parti-colored coat to be acceptable in the breed...only blue/gold coloring

There are some breeds where the color fault does have health issues though like white German Shepherds and White boxers


----------



## Cosy

Here's an interesting article explaining the piebald gene, etc.  Top Parti Yorkies Genetics Parti Yorkie Parti Color Yorkshire Terrier and Biewer Yorkies


----------



## pammy4501

Ladysmom said:


> I agree. I love the face on your Truffles and Sher's Claire. Perfect IMO.


 Thanks Marj, I am pretty crazy about my Truffles! And I also think that Claire is adorable. I just love the classic Malt look. I think they are more elegant.


----------



## The A Team

myfairlacy said:


> Tink would have what is called a traditional terrier muzzle. This is more wedge-shaped (or pointy)...more similar to a Silky Terrier's muzzle. The Biewer's photo posted in Post 2 shows a moderate soft muzzle...a soft muzzle is more rounded/wider than pointy so it gives a softer expression. You'll see tradtional terrier faces and softer, shorter muzzles in the ring..and there are judges who usually have a preference for one or the other. I myself am looking for a moderate, soft muzzle in my next yorkie since I prefer that look. I just wanted to state that I haven't seen many yorkies with a really short muzzle like I have with maltese.


 
I like the ones you do!!! the softer look!! Ok, now I've got it!!! I was just using the wrong words. Yes, the softer expression!! ...not necessiarily "short". Some day I'd love to own one.


----------



## maltlovereileen

I know that many white animals can be born deaf... so maybe encouraging the white to come out (ala partis), the concern would be other faults (such as deafness) that are undesirable becoming more and more prevalent ?? Interesting discussion


----------



## Ladysmom

maltlovereileen said:


> I know that many white animals can be born deaf... so maybe encouraging the white to come out (ala partis), the concern would be other faults (such as deafness) that are undesirable becoming more and more prevalent ?? Interesting discussion


There is a good explanation on the YTCA website:



*Parti-Color Yorkshire Terriers? *
Do not be fooled into buying one of these dogs. 
 Now that Designer Dogs are the rage, the “new” Parti-Color Yorkie is certain to draw attention. While we have had problems in the past with “rare gold” Yorkshire Terriers being advertised, the parti-color is a new one! While some breeds have an occasional mismark and some breeds do have a gene for a white dog, we do not. Had there been a problem with white markings, piebald dogs, or white dogs, it would have been addressed in our Standard. Due to unscrupulous breeders advertising parti-colored Yorkshire Terriers at premium prices, our members voted unanimously at our annual meeting to add a disqualification for these and other off colored dogs.
The Yorkshire Terrier is a tan dog with a blue saddle. The “rare gold” Yorkie is actually a dog that appears as such due to an improper saddle pattern. Show breeders have seen this and commonly call it running gold. When the dog is cut down, you can see that the blue saddle does not come down far enough. The Yorkshire Terrier blue saddle extends lower than some of the other black and tan terriers extending to the elbow and also to the hock on the rear leg. Gold hairs can occur in the blue and black or blue hairs can appear in the gold. These faults are addressed in the Yorkshire Terrier Standard. These dogs have serious faults and they too should not be sold as "rare" but placed in loving homes as they are very incorrect. Yorkies do not have white markings…never have. A small white strip is sometimes seen on the chest of newborns but this always turns to tan within a few weeks. The AKC registration form for Yorkshire Terriers allows for four choices: blue and tan, blue and gold, black and tan, black and gold. There is no provision for markings.
A brief history of the development of the Yorkshire Terrier will show that the dog was developed in the 1800’s. In England, the Waterside Terrier was often crossed with the old English terrier, a silky coated black and tan or blue and tan terrier weighing around five pounds. When crafters from Scotland came into England, they brought several “Scotch“terriers, among them the Paisley and the Clydesdale. The Paisley was a small silky coated dog in various shades of blue. The Clydesdale was a blue and tan dog with the exact color pattern as the Yorkie of today. All of these original breeds were grizzle, tan, blue, blue and tan, or black and tan. No white dog or dogs with white markings were involved in the process of developing the breed. The first Yorkshire Terriers were entered at shows as Broken Haired Scotch and Yorkshire Terriers. In the early days, dog classes were often divided by size, under five pounds and over five pounds; however, there was never a class for colors other than the blue and tan we see today. The color pattern and coat texture has bred true and has been dominate enough that the Silky Terrier evolved by crossing the Yorkshire Terrier and the Australian Terrier with basically the same coat of the of the Yorkie.
 Yorkshire Terrier Club of America (Awards)


----------



## thelordsbeauty

I am soooooo late in the game, but i JUST discovered the breed. They are so pretty! I am still on the fence of buying/adopting, so I'd probably say if i saw a Biewer in the pound, I'd snatch it up no matter what the issue with the pureness was, but I'd only buy one, if two of my dogs had passed so account for the price over what can be called a "defect". I dunno....I'm a dog amateur it seems compared to you, at least with any breed besides the chihuahua.


----------

